# Advice on moving to US



## Manc7 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello, I have being reading the forum for a while but decided to join up today. I am absolutely desperate to move out to the US, specially New York if I could. It's my dream and all I want to do. I have a lot of family in America some in New York but unfortunately non that are immediate family, mostly Irish/Americans.

I have spent a lot of time in America over the last 3 years over the summers so I know the culture well, and would love nothing more then the chance to live there.

My situation, I am 22 years old unfortunately I don't have a degree which is my biggest worry, Doesn't seem to me like there is any other way. 
I currently work as a teaching assistant for children with special phsyical and educational needs and also children with complex behaviour difficulties. I would like the chance to live in the US and work in a similar position however if it gave me the opportunity to live there I would also consider a different career route.

Any advice/help on what my next steps should be would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Manc7 said:


> Hello, I have being reading the forum for a while but decided to join up today. I am absolutely desperate to move out to the US, specially New York if I could. It's my dream and all I want to do. I have a lot of family in America some in New York but unfortunately non that are immediate family, mostly Irish/Americans.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time in America over the last 3 years over the summers so I know the culture well, and would love nothing more then the chance to live there.
> 
> ...


First big hurdle - no degree or, to this stage, qualifications/experience in skills required by US employers. So no possibility of getting sponsored by employer unless your situation changes.

Davis will probably reply with his 9 ways to get a visa - currently though I doubt there are any which you will qualify for a immigration visa.


----------



## Manc7 (Nov 19, 2013)

Crawford said:


> First big hurdle - no degree or, to this stage, qualifications/experience in skills required by US employers. So no possibility of getting sponsored by employer unless your situation changes.
> 
> Davis will probably reply with his 9 ways to get a visa - currently though I doubt there are any which you will qualify for a immigration visa.


That's what I feared.

If I was to go on and get a degree in teaching is there much opportunity for moving out and teaching sen children in us?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services-International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that tere is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Manc7 said:


> That's what I feared.
> 
> If I was to go on and get a degree in teaching is there much opportunity for moving out and teaching sen children in us?


Personally I don't think a degree in teaching will make you eligible for a visa. USA has teachers coming out of its ears; some of whom have been laid off recently because of the economy.

Having said that if teaching is what you want to do then you should do it - just not to get a visa.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I n have to concur with Crawford ..no public schools could afford to get a visa 
a private school may but A recent ad in my state brought 650 applicants
from a dozen States


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

Teachers in the US are not paid very well. Our country unfortunately does not value the profession as it should. Thus our place in the world ratings is low and many of our highschool grads graduate without being able to read and write at an adult level. NYC is VERY EXPENSIVE....... not a place for one on a teacher's salary. And you must start at public schools whose wages are even lower....... 25,000 in some states. Even in small town america you could not live very well on that amount.


----------



## jamesshaffer (Nov 20, 2013)

I think that you might really choose one of the 9 ways to get a visa and just go for it. Why not give it a try? Avoid thinking of hurdles on your way and concentrate on the numerous opportunities you might use, instead. It's all about your mindset, and if you choose the right approach, everything will be possible.


----------



## yyl111 (Nov 18, 2013)

I would go with option 3 - the relocation option. Find a technology company in the education business, and work there for a year, and then ask to relocate. I believe that's the easiest and best solution


----------

